# Pop Goes the Weasel



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Why would anyone want to put me in a box?

I would go to a thrift store of flea market where you are bound to find a Jack in the Box and record it with a tape recorder...but I am cheap.
But not easy! I know what you were thinking Empress!
O.K. For you...I am easy!


----------



## grapegrl (Jun 16, 2005)

You can download it here: microsoft

It's the item named "Pop Goes". It doesn't sound like the "plinky-plonky" music that a jack-in-the-box toy makes, though, so it might not necessarily be what you are looking for.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I can't help you with your search, but your idea creeps me out just thinking about it.  Hope you find what you need!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Why, *Jack...*

There are several reasons why I would want to put you in a box. None of which I can speak of on this forum.  

*grapegrl,*

That is an awesome site! Unfortunately, their rendition of PGTW is too cute. I might have to go Jack's route. BUT, it might be more difficult finding one than the tinkering song.

*brandywine1974,*

The scene IS quite creepy and will scare many. And simple, too. Just the way I like scenes to be.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

FOUND IT!!

http://www.handcranktoys.com/weasel2.wav


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

If I hit the buttons on my Tivo in time it sounds like Pop Goes the Weasel.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Empress Nightshade said:


> Anyone know where I can get that song in Jack in the Box form to be looped in one of my scenes?



http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/index.html and click on Haunt music, it's in there!

I'm thinking I have a creepier version of that somewhere too, I'll look!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

You could have someone with a low-gravely voice sing Pop Goes The Weasel, but this might be a give-away as to what's coming. Juxtaposing innocent looks or sounds or normal looking, sounding things just before the event happens can add to the surprise and strangeness, in my opinion.
Sort of like whispering then screaming.
It's the "Yo-Yo" effect, you play them up and down like a Yo-yo on a string.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Found it on my collection! Send me a PM with your e-mail addy and I'll send it to you, a slow creepy version and you can hear the handle being turned, nice dramatic pause at the end waiting for 'something' to happen!


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

I like the clanky noise of the file you found Empress Nightshade but it's missing some parts and to me doesn't sound like it's in a metal box. And the complete but rather clean sounding files that Grapegrl and Rich B gave links to is missing the clank all together. Hopefully I'll have my computer back by next weekend. I think I can enhance the timber of Empress's file plus add the missing notes. I think Pop goes the Weasel would sound cool in a graveyard at night. Maybe with some dancing dead clowns.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Putrid, i just sent you the better version I have... check your e-mail!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

The better version is much..well...better! LOL! I told Rich B that I've kicked my first version to the curb and am using his latest. Funny you should mention it playing in a graveyard, Putrid. It IS going to be playing in one of the scenes on the haunted trail. The scene is a play on the children's game "Musical Chairs."


----------



## Pugsly (Mar 10, 2003)

*It's not Pop Goes the Weasel...*

At the beginning of "Mr. Tinkertrain" by Ozzy Osbourne there is some creepy, clanky, chimey music that sounds like it would be coming from a Jack-in the- Box. You can hear kids playing in the background while it's playing too.


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

LOL Empress Nightshade, demented minds think alike. 
Rich B, I recieved it. I like it. Well done.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Glad you both liked it!!


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Pugsly, the music for the beginning of 'tinkertrain' would be cool to use as well.


----------

